# FreeBSD 8.2 reports filesystem full



## TroN-0074 (Feb 12, 2012)

I am trying to upgrade my installed applications but when run the 
	
	



```
# portsnap fetch
```
 I got a message reporting that the filesystem is full.

Here is the actual message

```
portsnap fetch
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from portsnap5.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Fetching snapshot generated at Sat Feb 11 19:05:21 EST 2012:
3e3bb856d084a1e56f2cd8a3100dc7de64ce2e9b131073  0% of   65 MB    0  Bps
/var: write failed, filesystem is full
3e3bb856d084a1e56f2cd8a3100dc7de64ce2e9b131073  0% of   65 MB   46 kBps
fetch: 3e3bb856d084a1e56f2cd8a3100dc7de64ce2e9b13107350a3c8292e91dd6212.tgz: No space left on device
```

I also keep getting the message 
	
	



```
/var: write failed, filesystem is full
```

Can somebody please suggest how to free up space so I can upgrade. I have tried 
	
	



```
# portupgrade -an
```
 and still I had no luck. Thank you I will appreciate all advice.


----------



## jrm@ (Feb 12, 2012)

To look for files taking up lots of space you can try something like
`% find /var -type f -size +25M -exec du -m {} \; | sort -n`
, which prints a sorted list of the files greater than 25M under the /var.  The list is sorted by file size in ascending order (the largest file size is printed last).  The size (actually block counts in 1-Mbyte blocks) and path under the specified location is printed.

Also
`% du -sm /var/* | sort -n` will print directory totals in, again, block counts in 1-Mbyte blocks.

You might want to run these commands as root to ensure you can search in all subdirectories.

You could also tell portsnap to use a working directory on a partition with more space.  Take a look at portsnap().


----------

